# Chipper Fatality



## Treeman14 (Jul 11, 2005)

I don't have any details, but a Tampa man in his forties died this weekend in a chipper accident. Apparently he was trying to dislodge or remove a stuck piece and was pulled completely through.


----------



## NeTree (Jul 11, 2005)

Dayum.

=(


----------



## Jim1NZ (Jul 12, 2005)

Worst nightmare stuff...


----------



## Lifesabeach (Jul 12, 2005)

Holy S#!t !!!!!!!

What a way to go


----------



## njforestfire (Jul 15, 2005)

ouch


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 17, 2005)

Victim is identified in wood chipper accident
By Times Staff Writer
Published July 10, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TAMPA - The Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office has identified the man killed in a wood chipper Wednesday as 44-year-old Harold Dean Gregory of Tampa. 

Gregory was working with a large wood chipper near the University of South Florida when he was pulled into the machine, the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office said.

Gregory was feeding sections of trees into the machine at a lot on the 1700 block of E 127th Avenue. He worked for James Hardman Construction, which was clearing debris from several houses it had demolished on the site.

[Last modified July 9, 2005, 23:34:17]​http://www.sptimes.com/2005/07/10/Hillsborough/Victim_is_identified_.shtml

Construction worker killed by wood chipper
Jul. 7, 2005 at 9:48PM 
A Tampa, Fla., construction worker died when he fell into a wood chipper as he tried to clear an obstruction. 
Luis Santiago, a 12-year-old boy who witnessed the accident, described the death of Harold Gregory to the Tampa Tribune. 
"He yelled, Help me! Help me!' But the other worker couldn't turn the machine off in time," the boy said. 
J.D. Callaway, a spokesman for the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Department, said that wood chippers are "incredibly dangerous types of equipment." He said that the rare fatalities usually happen when a worker tries to clear something that has gotten stuck without turning the machine off. 
Gregory is the fourth person to die from a wood chipper in the Tampa area in recent years.​http://www.washtimes.com/upi/20050707-092756-2458r.htm

The Associated Press 
Posted July 7, 2005, 10:39 AM EDT 


TAMPA -- A construction worker was killed when he was pulled through a wood chipper as he tried to clear it free of jammed tree cuttings.

The man, whose name was not released, may have been trying to use his feet to push debris through the machine Wednesday, authorities said.

``These are incredibly dangerous types of equipment. Usually what happens is something gets stuck, and the victim tries to clear it with his hand or foot, then they get pulled in,'' Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office spokesman J. D. Callaway said.

No one saw the man, who was in his mid-40s and lived in Tampa, pulled into the machine, Callaway said.

James Hardman said the man had worked for his company, James Hardman Construction, for about a year.

Hardman said he turned off the chipper when he realized what had happened.

A Tampa tree trimmer was killed in 2004 when he climbed into a wood chipper and kicked a large bundle of branches through it​. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...70705,0,2084622.story?coll=orl-home-headlines

Here is the search, the rest seem to all be copies from the wire. No additional info.

http://www.dogpile.com/info.dogpl/search/news/chipper+killed+tampa


----------



## clearance (Jul 18, 2005)

A man was killed by a chipper here (Richmond B.C.) a few days ago. Why, I can't understand it at all. I constantly tell groundsman to push stuff with a stick, tell them, explain why and so on, they still get thier hands in there. Yell, scream "you feckin retards! use a stick" Some people just don't want to be here I guess.


----------



## RedlineIt (Jul 24, 2005)

clearance, 




> I constantly tell groundsman to push stuff with a stick, tell them, explain why and so on, they still get thier hands in there.



A perfectly correct word for a push stick is *Dildo*. In fact, it is the original definition of the word.

So I used the word dildo to train new groundsmen, "Grab yer dildo and stick it in 'er!" It got a laugh, which is what I wanted because people remember stuff that makes them laugh.

Seemed to work.

For about a week.

Sigh.

RedlineIt


----------



## pbtree (Aug 15, 2005)

I hate hearing about these stories.. it is just a sad waste of life...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 8, 2005)

Even worse - if this is the story I'm thinking of a bunch of kids watched it happen.


Imagine what that's going to do to THEM.


----------



## pbtree (Sep 9, 2005)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Even worse - if this is the story I'm thinking of a bunch of kids watched it happen.
> 
> 
> Imagine what that's going to do to THEM.



Amen...


----------

